# Walmart discount bin score 25¢ canned pears



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I always walk past the discount shelf to check it out

This week they had 25 cans of sliced pears in lite juice best by 2024... on the rack for 25¢ a can.. I grabbed all of them


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If the cans wee the pull top type, watcvh them. I've had way too many cans of fruit in that type of can start leaking.


----------

